# The New Laura Croft (tomb Raider)



## James

Well I have played the Tomb Raider games since the first release. We now have a new game release for this year. I really enjoyed the movies, Jolie did a fine and respectable job

With Jolie now too busy, believing of course kids come better by the dozen, we now have a New Laura Croft. Allison Carroll

Below are a few of her promo pics, sigh 

Actually a whack of her promo pics, whole bloody collection I found while researching the new game

Yes very nice girl. But you know, I lost faith now, IMO this is not respectable for the franchise yet I guess a sign of the times today, her parents must be proud


----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## jaslfc5

these where out a while now ,i do think she should have put a bit of tan on those white bits though .

but i always liked rhona mitra she always looked really dirty to me .

voiced by minnie driver in the game too .

tbh the charecter was designed to titalate the older gamer and has always been very close to the bounderies of porn,even the early games had a cheat to play it where lara had no clothes on.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime

those pictures are shocking..... h34r:

:lol:


----------



## PhilM

Well she's missed some areas with the fake tan


----------



## Running_man

Very nice.  No shaving rash either! h34r:


----------



## thunderbolt

PhilM said:


> Well she's missed some areas with the fake tan


I noticed them as well, not to mention the "5 o'clock shadow". h34r:

:lol:


----------



## Running_man

thunderbolt said:


> I noticed them as well, not to mention the "5 o'clock shadow". h34r:
> 
> :lol:


OK Lads, hands up how many of you have gone through the photos again and had a closer look?! h34r: Just me then?


----------



## mrteatime

Running_man said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed them as well, not to mention the "5 o'clock shadow". h34r:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Lads, hands up how many of you have gone through the photos again and had a closer look?! h34r: Just me then?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alas

Swear to God in one of the pics she's winking at me. h34r: :lol:


----------



## PhilM

Alas said:


> Swear to God in one of the pics she's winking at me. h34r: :lol:


Yep I bet the photographer had a great big smile on his face during shotting


----------



## James

Alas said:


> Swear to God in one of the pics she's winking at me. h34r: :lol:


Here, its the closest I could find best I can do for you. If you flick the 2 pics in your image browser its really like she is looking your way when you call her.

:lol:

sad though as a gymnast she was not much, her claim to fame came as a crotch model


----------



## minkle

I like her


----------



## James

Oh I agree she is cute

Some of the game titles take on a different meaning now, the release between 1 & 2 for instance "Shadow of The Cat"


----------

